# Too young, way too young



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just going to post here what Diane and I said on Facebook and add that we will remain on this forum because we will not be very long without a German Shepherd Dog. 
They are simply amazing animals as you all already know and I for one would not ever want to be without one (or more) at my side.

Too young. Miss Molly was too young. 
Diane and I and Maybelline tragically lost our beautiful German Shepherd Dog, Miss Molly, Sunday night.
She had some gastrointestinal symptoms but seemed to be recovering by the time we went to bed and we decided to wait until Monday morning to go to the vet. She passed sometime in the night. 
Our vet performed a necropsy and found that Miss Molly died from endotoxic shock caused by an unknown bacteria. It involved her lower intestines and it moved very quickly through her system, he said even if we had brought her in that evening it was unlikely that she would have survived and the outcome was inevitable. 
Good Golly Miss Molly was an absolute gem of a dog. I first chose her because, as an eight-week old puppy, she made prolonged eye contact with me immediately. She grabbed my heart in that moment and never let go. She never lost that either. I never experienced a dog who wouldn’t break eye contact quite like she did. She loved her pack too. Most of all, she loved Diane and was very protective, for sure, always placing herself between Diane and other dogs or strangers. But she loved me too, of course, her super pal (my best friend) Rocco, both cats and even Maybelline, who didn’t return the love very well but who she also protected. 
Miss Molly was extremely intelligent. She knew so many things. It was almost like having another person around. She knew all her toys and the rest of us by name. She taught herself fetch with a tennis ball, running after it 75 or more yards, always returning for another try. You could tell that her mind was always working too. Seeking more and more knowledge every day. She could search, by voice command, for a ball or toy that was hidden, seemingly knowing left, right and behind instinctively. She was working on becoming an expert at obedience at German Shepherd Dog classes. She was also timid though, fearful of fireworks and thunder and actually had to attend shy puppy school as a pup. She grew up big and strong and played hard, sometimes scaring the heck out of other dogs as she would chase and try to herd them. Almost too much for the dog park except when other shepherds were there. She had a very soft mouth, which we taught her as a puppy. She was as gentle as a lamb with our baby kittens and puppies too. She truly loved our cats, holding them down and licking and mothering them. She was gentle and attentive around children and never guarded her food or toys near them or ever. She routinely submitted to Maybelline when they played though she certainly didn’t need to do so. She was a mother too but lost her only pup at birth, another sad day. She was so exuberant when her humans returned from anywhere it was contagious. She had her own personality for sure. She would kiss and kiss. She would do a one paw grab-hug thing. She was 85 pounds of love in motion. 
We will always love her and miss her so much. Right now, Diane and I are tearful and empty and lost on this sad day and I fear for many more to come. You were way too young Miss Molly. Our hearts ache. 
Rest in Peace, Good Golly Miss Molly
December 12, 2010 – February 10 2014


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Miss Molly


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine, she was so young, her life was cut way too short. How absolutely heartbreaking. I am just so very sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG..... I am SO sorry to hear this! I remember you and Diane and Molly at the GSD meetup Fort Funston, and what a great time we all had. So tragic to lose one that young.  Sadly, we lost two in a row at 4 years old, so I know all too well what a heartbreak it is. My deepest condolences to both of you. :hugs:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Miss Molly seemed like a grand girl.
Sheilah


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! 4 years is way too young, very sorry to hear this. This is scary, any idea how she may have gotten the bacteria? Or is it something already in their system that just becomes out of control for some reason? Rest in peace Miss Molly.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like Molly had the best 4 years a dog could ask for and Molly returned in kind to her family. Yes, 4 years...way too short. Not that it makes it any better or different...but knowing what you know today...and had the chance to do it all over again with the same 4 year time limit...I'm guessing you would do it again even with all the terrible heartache and sadness....Molly showed up at your doorstep for a reason....maybe as you cited ...she picked you, simply with her eye contact. My heart goes out to you of course but for what it is worth...it sure seems you gave her the most absolute wonderful life never knowing it would be so short and most likely never taking her companionship for granted. 

So sorry for your loss,

SuperG


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You are right, way too young. I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Miss Molly


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

omg, I am so very very sorry(((( Hugs to you both, Rest in peace miss molly...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a great dog. It never gets any easier no matter what age but that was way to young. I hope you will find another dog to love. I'm on my 6th and 7th german shepherd. I love this breed. I will never own another kind.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry about your sudden and unexpected loss of Miss Molly. Christine sent a message to the GSD meetup group yesterday and until I got a message from Debbie, I didn't realize that Miss Molly was the same Molly from our Fort Funston outing back in 2012. I remember that she and the other dogs were so happy running around on the beach back then. I'm sorry that I didn't get to see her again at one of the meetups. It sounds like she was a real sweetheart and a very smart girl with a big personality. 

Although it was cut way too short, I can tell that she had a wonderful, fun-filled life with your family. Our hearts go out to you. :angel:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

So sad for you, I can imagine how cheated you feel, 4 is so very young..


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your kind words.
We sure won't ever forget Miss Molly.

We do have some good news, we decided to get another puppy and I'll post some pics in the introductions forum.


----------

